# Swaddled Peppers



## SierraCook (Mar 25, 2005)

This recipe is from the Pillsbury Bake-off. 
 
*Swaddled Peppers*

*Cream cheese-stuffed peppers are wrapped in flaky crescent rolls and rolled in Parmesan cheese in this spicy appetizer.*


4 oz. cream cheese (from 8-oz. pkg.), softened
1 teaspoon grated lime peel
1 tablespoon chopped fresh cilantro
1 tablespoon lime juice
8 fresh whole jalapeño chiles
1 (8-oz.) can Pillsbury® Refrigerated Crescent Dinner Rolls
¼ cup butter or margarine, melted
4 oz. fresh Parmesan cheese, grated (1 cup)



*1.  *Heat oven to 375°F. Spray cookie sheet with cooking spray. In small bowl, mix cream cheese, lime peel, cilantro and lime juice until well blended; set aside. Carefully remove stems from chiles; cut each in half lengthwise.  Remove and discard seeds.

*2.  *Unroll dough on cutting board; separate into 8 triangles. From center of longest side to opposite point, cut each triangle in half, making 16 triangles.

*3.  *For each appetizer, spoon 1 teaspoon cream cheese mixture into chile half; place chile, cream cheese side down, on dough triangle with point of chile near top point of triangle. Wrap sides of triangle up over chile; pinch to seal. Bring point of triangle down over end of chile to cover; pinch to seal.

*4. *In separate shallow dishes, place melted butter and Parmesan cheese. Dip each dough-wrapped chile into butter; roll in cheese to coat. Place on sprayed cookie sheet.

*5. *Bake at 375°F. for 10 to 15 minutes or until golden brown. Immediately remove from cookie sheet. Serve warm.

*16 appetizers*


----------

